# Holding up Flimsy $1.00 store Tombstones. Fast, easy and cheap!



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks..I was wondering if that would work....Now I can mark that off my list of things to figure out..Shoot..but I still have to find the time to do it..lol..


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

The glue holds very tightly too. It's about a 5min project, not even for each stone. I did 16 stones in about 30min, cutting the wood was the longest step and of course waiting for the glue to dry. I was going to spray paint the pieces of wood but i have an entire gallon of black paint i'm trying to use.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

ok..so could I use the pre cut yard sale stakes? Me and saws are not a great idea and I hate waiting for someone at my house to cut things for me..lol..If not..I guess I can practice being patient..hehehe


----------



## Schattenmann (Sep 21, 2011)

Isn't Tacky Glue water-soluble?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i use velcro to attach stakes to tombstones. one on each side on the back. haven't had a problem with wind.

i can remove the stakes for easier storage

used the velcro from the fabric dept in walmart. has good sticky stuff to stick to both the stones & stakes.

hammer the stakes into the ground then press the stones onto the stakes.

using this method for numerous years without problem










amk


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

annamarykahn said:


> i use velcro to attach stakes to tombstones. one on each side on the back. haven't had a problem with wind.
> 
> i can remove the stakes for easier storage
> 
> ...


Where were you with this tutorial about a week ago! Damn you and your velcro idea!! GRR.  This is what i'll be doing for the rest of my stones. THANKS!


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Schattenmann said:


> Isn't Tacky Glue water-soluble?


I haven't had any problems with them coming off in the rain yet, however they have only sustained one heavy rain and wind storm so far.


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

notjustaphaze said:


> ok..so could I use the pre cut yard sale stakes? Me and saws are not a great idea and I hate waiting for someone at my house to cut things for me..lol..If not..I guess I can practice being patient..hehehe


I was going to purchase these at walmart bc not only do they have pre-cut stakes BUT they also come with a sticky side to attach to a 'sign' or in our case, tombstones. They are $0.96 each and I was looking for the cheapest way possible and I already had free wood at the house.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I've done basically the same with hot glue (it's what I had available at the time) and I will drill a couple holes to insert screws with washers & nuts in case the hot glue gives out. Precut pointed end stakes from the hardware store-- a bit more expensive to do it this way unless you've got spare supplies laying around. Paint over the raw wood & screws. They stay put in the wind, too. 

Kids stole my larger more expensive tombstones but left the dollar store ones behind


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm using wooden skewers for mine, i payed like 2 bucks for 100 of them. they have held up pretty good so far. Used them last year with no prob!!


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought the dollar store tombstones about two years ago and re-designed them to make them look cooler. The first year I used hot glue and the wooden stakes but after a few rain storms, the styrofoam started to come off the wood  So I got gorilla glue and redid them. This seemed to do the trick and most of them have stayed together just fine (going on our 3rd Halloween now). Only problem is they really are a pain to store!! I wish I had thought of the velcro idea.


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

That is an awesome idea! I go even cheaper though. I use shish kabob skewers from walmart that are 97 cents for like a pack of 50. 
http://www.preparedpantry.com/images/products/detail/ShortKabobSticks.jpg

I stick them up in the tombstones then pull them out, put them in the ground the correct length apart and then slide the tombstones down over them. Worked really well for me last year and we live on the gulf coast


----------



## halloweenlurker (Nov 3, 2010)

Daytonagp4 said:


> I'm using wooden skewers for mine, i payed like 2 bucks for 100 of them. they have held up pretty good so far. Used them last year with no prob!!


I missed this post, that is what i use too!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

These are great ideas, you guys!


----------



## rckymtnmom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for the great ideas. It seems that every year as soon as I get my graveyard set up, here comes the wind and wintery blustery weather. I don't think the skewers would hold up here (Colorado) but I will try the tacky glue and stakes.


----------

